
At Yahoo, a Threat from Within (cumbersome decision-making) - nickb
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/08_28/b4092000252792.htm?chan=top+news_top+news+index_news+%2B+analysis
======
klein_waffle
If anything, this article paints a rosier picture than reality. The Yahoos who
think current management has any clue could fit into a telephone booth. There
are Yahoos who have faith that Yahoo is indestructible, due to its sheer size
and still-mighty audience share. But that optimism doesn't come from faith in
the executives.

Top execs complain it's hard to get stuff done at every company. In reality,
Yahoo's internal regrouping around the Y!OS strategy is fast and pretty bold.
The problem isn't that Yahoo is making slow decisions, it's that Yahoo is
making stupid decisions. Corporate politicians and intellectual frauds are
defeating the creative and competent people.

